# Switch Tabelle



## bRainLaG (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich beschäftige mich gerade mit Routing Tabellen und habe nun in einer Aufgabe von Switch Tabellen (also Tabellen eines Switches gelesen). Unterscheiden diese sich merklich von den Routing Tables oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?

Wenn jemand ein kleines Beispiel hat wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Routing-Tabellen beziehen sich auf eine höhere Ebene im OSI-Modell als die Switch-Tabellen.

Routing Tabellen sagen ja,  wie bestimmte Netze erreicht werden können. Also auf IP-Basis.
Switch Tabellen arbeiten mit MAC-Adressen, also eine (?) Ebene tiefer als die IPs.

Grüße,
BK


----------

